
For search, even in 2016, link still work - NickEubanks
http://seoauv.com/link-importance
======
tr_d
While the sites you referenced are doing well (DA 80 actually makes me sick),
I would be curious to see how long they can maintain their rankings with such
blatant underhanded tactics.

------
maura1220
Awesome read, Nick! Link building is a difficult endeavor for sure, especially
when it's hard to give something back in return for someone agreeing to link
to you.

